# Old bow verses new bow.



## patientlywaiting (Jan 25, 2009)

Due to a torn rotator cuff I haven’t hunted with my bow for years. I had the shoulder fixed one year ago this month and finally given the go ahead from my physical therapist to start pulling back the bow again.

Just to give you a hint of how long its been, just before I tore the rotator cuff (non-archery related) I bought a new PSE Jet –flight Express w/ overdraw, which was the latest greatest thing to hit the market. 

Now I’m not the kind of person who has to have the latest greatest product, unless it has hugh benefits over what I’m using. I know the engineering/design has changed so much since I bought the PSE so my dilemma is;

Do I buy a new bow or not?

What do the new bow have that my old one doesn’t?

I value your opinions more than a salesman since I doubt any of you really care if I buy a new bow or not. Thanks.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

All you have to do is go shoot any late model bow. Hoyt, Matthews, Bow Tech, Elite, PEC, have all impressed me. They will take your old bow out of your hand. I have a Hoyt Ultra Tec that I felt would last me the rest of my life. It was the latest greatest when I bought it in 2004. 3 years later Gerald at UAC handed me a Hoyt Katera. The difference I felt on the draw and release was enough to scratch a check for a new Katera. My Ultra Tec even has sentimental value coming out if it's butt. 

Once you shoot a new one, if you haven't already, you will know what I mean... Bows have come a loooooooong way.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

You could pull a lot less weight and get the performance of your old bow. With a bad shoulder that could make a world of difference.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

north slope said:


> You could pull a lot less weight and get the performance of your old bow. With a bad shoulder that could make a world of difference.


+1


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

You know what, I'll have to disagree with the "new bow" thing...

I bought my first Black Widow recurve in 1986 and just got my fifth one a couple years ago. The first one still shoots as good as the fifth one and vice-versa. If you want true beauty, warmth, pleasure, and simplicity, in a light weight, smooth, quiet bow, consider buying a good traditional bow now and shoot it with confidence for the rest of your life. :wink: 

Heres last years models (ancient technology) 









And here's my really old 45 pound circa 1988 model. (notice that it still kills) :mrgreen: 









BTW, I made this post *just* to get under idiots skin... :twisted:


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

TEX, I just purchased a Howard Hill Half Breed Long Bow. Whats your opinoin?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

oldfudd said:


> TEX, I just purchased a Howard Hill Half Breed Long Bow. Whats your opinoin?


Never shot one... Long bows aren't my thing... I like them, but I can't shoot one worth a ****. Too light in the hand I think. I like a little more physical bow weight, seems to shoot more stable for me.
My buddy AP however, is lights out with a longbow and can't stand a recurve...


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

If you want a bow that will last forever and you can pass down to your children like an old rifle then listen to Tex. If you are into speed and luxery then listen to the others and buy a sweet shooting new bow. They are light years beyond what they were 20 years ago. 

If you like to hunt and KILL deer then get the new one. If you love hunting and being in the outdoors and an opportunity at a deer is just icing on the cake then Tex may be on to something. Either way,......................good to have you amongst us, Welcome to the forum and have fun!


----------



## patientlywaiting (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: Thanks everyone*

Thanks for the info. By the sounds of your replies as well as the replies on the other two forums I posted on I'd better go check out whats new on the market and give my old bow to one of my sons to tinker with..
Thanks..


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

idiot with a bow said:


> My Ultra Tec even has sentimental value coming out if it's butt.


Where, exactly, is a bow's butt?


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Finnegan said:


> idiot with a bow said:
> 
> 
> > My Ultra Tec even has sentimental value coming out if it's butt.
> ...


The area near the hole that the stabilizer screws in.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

north slope said:


> Finnegan said:
> 
> 
> > [quote="idiot with a bow":1j9v3pvt]My Ultra Tec even has sentimental value coming out if it's butt.
> ...


The area near the hole that the stabilizer screws in. [/quote:1j9v3pvt]I thought that was the taint.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

The official name for that area is the *choad.*


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

I have a Browning that is about 10 years old. It shoots fast and I have never had a problem with it and I have loved it tenderly for all of these years. But being a gear junkie I have wanted a new one for the past 4-5 years, thinking that they just had to be better with all of the technology advances and what not it would make me a better shooter. I finally found a deal that I could afford and bought it. Well, the first time I shot it I thought something was wrong with the bow because I neither felt nor heard the bow when I shot it. I haven't shot any other bows but my old one for 10 years and I can honestly say that the difference is mind boggling between then and now. Just go shoot a new bow and see how nice they shoot. I can't wait to shoot something this year. (hopefully with a XC3 broadhead) I still haven't found my bows exit hole though, I will post a pic when I find it.


----------



## NoShot (Nov 23, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> The official name for that area is the *choad.*


I think Tex hit it right.. 

I'm going to admit it, right here and now, I've killed Deer, Antelope and Elk with my 89' PSE Mach Flight 4, 6" overdraw, 100grain Thunderhead on 2114 3" fletch and 24"arrow with a Hotshot release, including my last year buck. I've shot a better bow, faster arrows, you know what, my bow kills year after year after year, etc. Your Jet flight will kill just as well, but everyone is right, with your shoulder and the way new bow's are designed, you'll hold less, and feel less, and greater "ballistic" maybe you should look into and get a new bow.. Just my .02


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

I was in your same boat some what. Didn't have my shoulder go out but didn't hunt for years my old bow a carroll, was still good when I quit archery hunting. Then when I started again 3 or 4 years ago I had an old PSE Nova which was light years ahead of the old carroll. Well last year I wanted to get my father a new bow since he hadn't been since I quit. While we was looking I shot some of the newer bows, like the Bowtech General. Man I was amazed at how far bows had come just from my Nova. I ended up buying me one too. I got a Fred Bear Lights Out. You really can't tell until you've shot one. 
As for Traditionals I really respect a person for using a recurve or long bow, I've tried to but I'm not confident enough to try to kill something yet.


----------

